# Poor Wi-Fi reception



## HaroldRitchie (Jan 18, 2016)

Have started having (since Oct. 4) extreme difficulty connecting iPhone 5 to my home WiFi unless in same room. Kindle Fire has signal strength monitor indicating good signal and connection speed. Wife's iPhone has gotten so bad she often can't connect is same room. There have been no changes in home or neighborhood configurations. Can an iPhone lose its reception or amplification capabilities for WiFi? Can it be reset some way? Used to see several neighborhood networks on connect screen and now see only my home and a xfinity wifi.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The (high tech!) first attempt at a fix is to turn the phone completely off for a minute or so. That also has worked once or twice a year for my original Kindle Fire.


----------



## HaroldRitchie (Jan 18, 2016)

TerryNet said:


> The (high tech!) first attempt at a fix is to turn the phone completely off for a minute or so. That also has worked once or twice a year for my original Kindle Fire.


Thanks, we reboot the phones daily by powering off at night.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Try a router reset, and then a router reset to factory defaults.


----------



## HaroldRitchie (Jan 18, 2016)

TerryNet said:


> Try a router reset, and then a router reset to factory defaults.


Well, I guess the "router" might be the Comcast gadget the cable hooks to. I removed it's battery and unplugged it for several minutes then returned its battery and power connection. I don't know anything about factory defaults. Comcast supplied the thing and it's been working just fine for phone and TV and the Kindle Fire says its signal strength is good. Anyway, there was no change in the iPhone connection difficulties.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

There have been reports of problems with wireless with iPhone 5 or with some iOS releases. One example: Having Wi-Fi Problems in iOS 10.3.3 - iOS 10? Here's How to Fix It.

You may want to do a web search for something like "iPhone 5 WIFI problem" or "iOS<your version here> WIFI problem."


----------



## brooklynboy (Jul 11, 2005)

HaroldRitchie said:


> Have started having (since Oct. 4) extreme difficulty connecting iPhone 5 to my home WiFi unless in same room. Kindle Fire has signal strength monitor indicating good signal and connection speed. Wife's iPhone has gotten so bad she often can't connect is same room. There have been no changes in home or neighborhood configurations. Can an iPhone lose its reception or amplification capabilities for WiFi? Can it be reset some way? Used to see several neighborhood networks on connect screen and now see only my home and a xfinity wifi.


Check with your carrier to see if there is a firmware update for your iPhone. I have sprint and I had to dl a Sprint firmware update before it would work on my iPhone 5


----------



## HaroldRitchie (Jan 18, 2016)

TerryNet said:


> There have been reports of problems with wireless with iPhone 5 or with some iOS releases. One example: Having Wi-Fi Problems in iOS 10.3.3 - iOS 10? Here's How to Fix It.
> 
> You may want to do a web search for something like "iPhone 5 WIFI problem" or "iOS<your version here> WIFI problem."


Ok, I searched the web and read every article I could find and did almost everything suggested with no change in problem status. I spent a few hours with apple support and got got instructed to try everything that I had already tried. So I tried it all again and got the same "nothing" results. I bought a wi-fi range extender through Amazon and placed it in the room between my favorite use location and the Comcast device and now have a strong signal. The distances I am talking about are 20 to 50 feet. However the problem still exists at guest wi-fi locations such as restaurants and offices. My next step will be a visit to our local Apple store (Bellevue Square near Seattle) and see if a "genius" can help.


----------

